

Fulfil.IO – Enabling efficient omni channel retailing - prakashpp
http://www.producthunt.com/tech/fulfil-io

======
rohit_pwr
Just at the right time, when no one's talking about Omni channel retailer
which stresses more on customer experience , these guys are enabling efficient
omni channel retailing for small and medium businesses.

Awesome :)

